# 2.5 gallon custom cube journal



## j_m_lizard (Oct 14, 2007)

I decided to take out the substrate, and add an under-layer of peat and a little mulm from my established tank. The Onyx also got another rinse, which should help reduce the murkiness that comes with even the most minor disturbances of this messy substrate. It was a bit of effort, but I imagine it will be worth it in the long run.

Just thought I'd mention this little change.


----------



## j_m_lizard (Oct 14, 2007)

Maybe if I keep shamelessly bumping I'll get some feedback/ideas/suggestions/comments? :icon_wink 

Anyway, here's a little update:










Transplanted a dwarf lili and a few Crypt parva from the big tank. Also added foam prefilter, switched out the big 100 watt heater for a little 10 watt Marineland heater, and put in a thermometer to keep an eye on the temp (the little heater is not adjustable, it is just preset to 78 degrees... I hope it works!). the cloudiness should disappear soon. (fingers crossed).


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes (Jul 29, 2007)

Welcome  Here's a great list of nano fish:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/31095-nanofish-list-v1-0-a.html

Personally I love Sparkling gouramis, I have 3 in my 3 gallon, but if you want shrimp, do a shrimp-only tank, especially in a small tank. The sparkling gouramis went after my shrimp  Also, if you decide to do shrimp in there, make sure the tank is fully cycled, they are very sensitive to ammonia and nitrites (I found out the hard way!).

Some great plants to start are anubias petite, anacharis and different types of mosses.

You've got a great start, looking forward to updates


----------



## j_m_lizard (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks for the reply! I looked at sparkling gouramis, but decided to forgo them specifically because of the shrimp issue. I think I'm just gonna go for a few white clouds and some shrimp.

The plants you listed are pretty low light, but with 27 watts, this little tank is not low light. I'm definitely going with HC instead of Glosso, but I am still thinking about the rest. Maybe some dwarf swords? I'd love some sort of isolated grass-like plant - maybe Blyxa japonica or some dwarf sags... or will they outgrow it too fast? Any other ideas would be appreciated.

I'm still wondering about the amount of current. I haven't found any info stating just how much current is too much for a planted tank... so for now, I'm just going to try it as is (~100gph in a 2.5 gallon).

Jared


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes (Jul 29, 2007)

I have blyxa in my 3 gallon with 13 watts and it is doing well. I bet you will have great luck with HC. The nana petite is just a great all-around hardy plant, and the small size really suits a nano 

Definitely try to cut down on the current if you can...I found that my shrimp get blown around if I let my Aquaclear go at full flow in my 10 gallon. Even my sparkling gouramis get pushed around using my tiny 30 gph filter in the 3 gallon.


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

You might want to take that powerhead out, it is way to powerful. A filter that I recommend is the Zoo Med 501 canister filter. It is rated 70gph, once you fill it with some filter floss it will be perfect for your tank. I use this filter from my 2.5G. Works great!

About the light, is it compact flourescent? If so you will be able to grow HC for sure. I have the Coralife Mini-Aqualight for my 2.5G (2x9W) and the HC spreads fast.


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

I have the same heater too! It will keep the water temperature around 76F-78F, depending on ambient temperature. For example, for the past few days, my room temperature is 66F, it can only heat up the water to 74F.


----------



## j_m_lizard (Oct 14, 2007)

trfjason said:


> You might want to take that powerhead out, it is way to powerful. A filter that I recommend is the Zoo Med 501 canister filter. It is rated 70gph, once you fill it with some filter floss it will be perfect for your tank. I use this filter from my 2.5G. Works great!
> 
> About the light, is it compact flourescent? If so you will be able to grow HC for sure. I have the Coralife Mini-Aqualight for my 2.5G (2x9W) and the HC spreads fast.


Yep, I just took the powerhead off since I came to the same conclusion... it was WAY too much for a little planted tank. Right now I just have a little Azoo 16gph HOB on it. I really like the idea of that canister though... I'll look into it... thanks for the pointer!

As for the light, yep it's a CF, so yeah, the HC should do well I'm guessing. Also, thanks for the word on the B. japonica... I think I'll give it a try.

Jared

EDIT - Decided to go with the ZooMed 501 canister... that way if I decide to inject CO2 at some point, I'll just throw togehter an inline diffuser like I have on my bigger tank. Until then, Excel will do the trick, and I'll still be using my preferred method of filtration... Yay!. Thanks for the tip jason.


----------



## j_m_lizard (Oct 14, 2007)

I think I've decided on some Blyxa jabonica and Hydrocotyle verticillata, to round out the plant stock (along with the HC, Crypt parva, and dwarf red lily, of course). Anything you think I should reconsider? Other options or additions?

Once all the plants are in place and established, I'm leaning towards a few Chili or Phoenix Rasboras, an otocinclus, and some cherry red shrimp (and of course, the ubiquitous MTS). Thoughts on this stock?

Thanks again,
Jared


----------



## j_m_lizard (Oct 14, 2007)

*update*

So, today I did some re-scaping, and put in a Lobelia cardinalis and an otocinclus. Who knows if the Cardinal plant will work in here, but I thought I'd give it a shot since it was in good shape and only $5. I also added a very sickly little stem of an undetermined plant that may be a Hydrocotyle species (I'll post pick tomorrow of the larger specimen I snagged which I put in my other tank). I got the poor little thing for free from one of the LFS I visited today. It's a shame that Sacramento has some of the nicest fish stores in Northern California, but none of them have much in the way of plants or planted tank supplies. Worse yet, I've yet to meet more than one LFS employee in the whole area with even a rudimentary knowledge of aquatic plant husbandry. Sad... just sad.

Anyway, here's some pics:
new fts









right side view









Left side view









The new cardinal plant









Please let me know what you think!

-Jared


----------



## j_m_lizard (Oct 14, 2007)

*little update with new aquascape and planting plans*

I did a little rearranging today, preparing for all the plants I'll be gettign in the next week from cool members on the S-N-S, and over on the FS forum on APC. Yay for online communities! Oh, on the community note, I've also got six beautiful cherry shrimp lined up for local pickup at a Sacramento Aquatic Plants Society meeting early next month (plenty of time for the tank to get settled in). After I get he shrimp in, and they have settled, I'll order the Phoenix rasboras from Frank's.

So, anyway, here's what the tank looks like now:










And here's what I'm planing to do with the space available:
I'm thinking I'll put a couple downoi to the left of the crypts already in the middle there, and one to the right. HC will be interspersed throughout the foreground, with the hope that it will not overgrow and strangle the other little plants up there, but rather fill in, and the other plants will just reach up and out of it - it looks beautiful in my mind. I may end up regretting this decision however - we'll see. Blyxa japonica will go between the two rocks. Ludwigia senegalensis will go in the back right corner in front of the heater and filter intake. Hydrocotyle verticillata in the middle background. I put in the links for clarification of any plants anyone might not be familiar with... like I was only a few weeks ago :redface:.

Thoughts?

Thanks,
Jared


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice start so far. Opposite from you, I started here and moved to NR...been about 9 months and $6,000. Hahaha.


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

Good progress! HC will look great there!

Wow, nano reef is that expensive?


----------



## j_m_lizard (Oct 14, 2007)

*This is H. vert... right?*

I picked up a very sickly lookign plant for free at O street Aquarium that I think is Hydrocotyle verticillata. I put it in my 37g for a few days with the intention of leaving it there to grow out and get healthier... but impatience won out, and I cut up the long leggy funky stem and planted the healthy, leafy, and rooty bits in the nano. I think it'll do fine here. Anyway, here's a fw pics of it:




























So, was I right in thinking this was H. vert... or is it something else entirely?

Thanks,
Jared


----------



## j_m_lizard (Oct 14, 2007)

Based on this thread on APC, I think it is actually Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides. This is actually even better news - more rare, and with smaller leaves... awesome! I may have to change its placement a bit though.

-Jared


----------



## j_m_lizard (Oct 14, 2007)

Downoi and Ludwigia planted... woot!. Though, to be honest, I'm a little disappointed in the Ludwigia color and leafe shape/pattern, but hopefully it gets better color and patterning with some time and care.

The Downoi, on the other hand, is no disappointment... just beautiful!

Also, I rearranged the Hydrocotyle some when I realized it was going to stay a low-grower - it is now in front of the rock on the right, and in front of the Lobelia on the left, wrapping down around the edges of that rock hill. I look forward to seeing its growth pattern - I hope I don't have to yank it.

The Blyxa and HC should be here soon, and take their places! Oh, and I'm going to order the fish any day now, and the shrimp will be picked up on Nov 6th... pretty exciting stuff! :thumbsup: 

-Jared


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Love the tiny tank but why oh why does marineland have to use that ugly orange paint for the heater???
If I were you I would try to scrape that stupid logo off if you can.Makes me angry... shees they would prolly sell more heaters if it was just a all black heater.
Great start with the tank!


----------



## j_m_lizard (Oct 14, 2007)

Got the HC in, and switched out the filter to the ZooMed 501. Also, i had a VERY ghetto retrofitted 27 watt CF in the hood, but it had been having frightening electrical problems, so I went and got one of the 27 watt HD desk lamps, gutted it, and made it into a retrofit. Some pics:


























































The B japonica and the fish will be arriving this week, and the shrimp will be in next week. woo hoo!

-Jared


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

That retrofit looks great!

How far below the aqaurium did you place your Zoo Medd 501? Does it still provide enough current? The HC should grow in soon!


----------



## j_m_lizard (Oct 14, 2007)

jason - Thanks, i like the way the light turned out too. Oh, and the filter is about 4' below the top of the aquarium.


----------



## j_m_lizard (Oct 14, 2007)

Added about 1/2 a cup of peat to the filter in a micro-mesh bag. This took the pH down from 7.5+ to about 6.8, and KH down from 5 to 4. It also added some tannins to the water, but I like the look. Anyway, this change was necessary for the Phoenix Rasboras I'll be getting on wednesday (they like things a little softer/more acidic than it was)!

Oh, and I should mention how awesome Frank at www.franksaquarium.com has been throughout my research and buying process. He answered all emails in a timely manner, gave me honest advice (even when it didn't benefit him), and was just all around nice. So yeah, frank's a great guy... let's just hope the fish don't disappoint!

-Jared


----------



## j_m_lizard (Oct 14, 2007)

*Long-winded update*

OK, so here's a new FTS... explanation and more pics below:










Wednesday evening I decided that I couldn't put the Phoenix Rasboras I'd be getting the next day into my tank with the constantly over-buffering Onyx sand. Fortunately, the next day I was off work to report for jury duty, from which I was promptly excused after pleading my case as a teacher who was responsible the education of 170 kids. With the whole day ahead of me, I grabbed a shovel and a bucket, and took the the kid and wife on a little field-trip to the Guy West bridge on the American River, just across from CSUS. I took a few scoops of the local sand/silt from the shore of the river, and headed home.

I took the sand home, unplanted the tank, and emptied it of all the Onyx, as well as the peat/mulm under-layer. I then mixed some newly vacuumed mulm from the 37 gallon with some fresh peat, laid that down, and piled on the river sand. I scaped and planted in a similar layout as before, adding the Blyxa I had received the day before between the rocks.

I had to fill/empty/fill a few times to get the water to an acceptable level of murkiness, but it was never as bad as with Onyx or Fluorite. I also took out the peat from the filter - I don't think I'll need the acidification any more - and added some micron felt . No sooner had I finished than the mail came with my new fish... what timing!

Anyway, The new fish are doing well (except the one that jumped and didn't make it - RIP). I hope this crazy switch-out works out for the long haul.

Oh, I also added 7 MTS to keep the fine sand aerated and loose - don't want packed-down anaerobic muck.

Here's a few more pics...

Here's the new sand (the plant is HC, to give you some idea of scale):








Looks good, easy to plant in, rich in nutrients and minerals (in fact it has quite a bit of iron pyrite and magnetite in it), and all it cost was a little drive and getting my feet wet.. let's just hope it works out in the long run.

A pic of one of the Phoenix Rasbora (Boraras merah) on Thursday when they first went in (they've colored up quite a bit, but I've only been able to get one other halfway-decent shot since):









Phoenix Rasboras among the leaves of the Ludwigia senegalensis (both of which are coloring up, as you can see):









-Jared


----------



## Geoff C (Aug 1, 2007)

Your tanks coming along nicely, the new sand looks really nice IMO. Great idea with modding the home depot lamp. Im looking forward to seeing it grow in some more, keep up the great journal.

geoff


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

Sweet you got yourself some Boraras sp. Are pheonix's Boraras brigittae? Anyway you'll love them. The more the merrier.


----------



## j_m_lizard (Oct 14, 2007)

Geoff:
thanks!

Sandie:
They're B. merah. I'm thinking of getting another 6 once the tank settles in a little and I see how these do. I think this tank could easily support 11 of these tiny fish. In fact, these fish do seem more comfortable in larger groups (as you said "the more the merrier"). I'd love for them to get a little more adventurous/gregarious and come out from behind the rocks some more - other than at feeding time!


----------



## j_m_lizard (Oct 14, 2007)

Two more pics I couldn't help but post tonight:

A baby MTS I just noticed:









Another decent pic of one of the rasboras, as well as the Blyxa japonica it is hiding in.


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

I wish I could get 10 more Boraras lol. They're really cool and I would love to see more.

Well anyway that's not MTS it's a pond snail. Some people like them some people don't. It's as invasive as MTS but perhaps easier to control in the beginning because they don't hide under the gravel.


----------



## j_m_lizard (Oct 14, 2007)

How are you identifying it as a pond snail? It has a long conical body like an MTS, and I have MTS in here, so it would seem more likely that it is a MTS. Is there some identifying mark I'm missing?

Oh, and I certainly wouldn't call MTS invasive - they *don't* eat plants, they *do* eat algae and detritus, they aerate/turnover the substrate, and they're pretty... what's not to like?

-Jared


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

They ARE good. But after having them for a too long, you'll find out that you have a hundred of them, they're all over your glass, and you start to see them as unsightly amongst your plants.

And either the photograph you took of the MTS is deceiving me, but that is not what MTS look like. This is what they look like:










And your photo looks like the flesh of the snail is gray. MTS have black flesh.


----------



## j_m_lizard (Oct 14, 2007)

I have seen many MTS, as they are "infesting" my 5 year old 37 gallon (I do have a Botia sidthimunki in there though, so that probably keeps them in check). I love the little buggers.

Keep in mind, that is a macro photo of a snail that measured about 1 mm long. I have a pretty good camera, but at that size, the photo may be deceiving.

Of course, it could be a pond snail, and I could just be in denial, since I really don't want them in this tank. 

-Jared


----------



## pet-teez (Aug 17, 2007)

I think it's mostly the angle of the snail photo, towards the top, away from us it does look like it could be twisty like an MTS but the angle makes it look like maybe it doesn't have a long shell. imo


----------



## j_m_lizard (Oct 14, 2007)

*Now with added shrimp flavor!*

New FTS:









Beautiful, but rather shy, female cherry shrimp:









Rather dull, but rather bold, male cherry shrimp:









Phoenix rasboras coloring up nicely and getting more bold (Wow they are hard to capture... fast little buggers!):









enjoy/comment/suggest/etc...


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes (Jul 29, 2007)

Beautiful little tank! How about some stems in the corners? Gorgeous nonetheless, love the rasboras.


----------



## j_m_lizard (Oct 14, 2007)

there are stems in the corners! Ludwigia "Guinea" in the right, and Cardinal in the left.


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes (Jul 29, 2007)

Ah, sorry! Can't wait to see 'em grow


----------



## j_m_lizard (Oct 14, 2007)

*growing out and up!*

OK, so here's the update.










As you can see, there has been good growth, and everything is coloring up and looking healthy. You may also notice that there are no fish in the picture... that's because all the rasboras took a flying leap to their deaths. Well, at least the oto and shrimps are doing fine. I'm thinking about covering the top a little better, then ordering some more fish... we'll see.

Here's some more pictures:

I think Blyxa japonica is quickly shaping up to be one of my favorite plants. It is just gorgeous!









The Ludwigia senegalensis is really looking to be a wonderful plant as well. The crimson venation on the green-to-pink leaves is just amazing. it's growth hasn't been too slow or too fast either, just moderate. perfect nano stem-plant? Maybe!









I actually really like this neon green algae that's growing on the main rock. It is really a striking color, and it is certainly not taking over or becoming a nuisance, so why complain?









Finally, a picture of the Lobelia cardinalis after I trimmed the tops and replanted them, with a shrimp cameo. Also notice the very healthy and growing Hydrocotyle off to the right of the picture.









-Jared


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Cool little tank. 
Is there any way to flip that heater around? As in...is it a solid color on the back side? (I agree with the earlier comment on Marinelands choice of logo-color...lol)


----------

